# What Would You Never Own?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What is the one gun brand you hate the most? Like, if someone even tried to _give_ you one you wouldn't take it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Point 

Probably Taurus as well... I'd just sell it...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Bryco/jennings and (flame suit on) Glock


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Guess I should say mine. Of course Hi Point and the like, but Taurus and Beretta are two others. Of course, I am also extremely picky with guns, so the list could go on, but it's usually just certain ones from companies.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I knew I might upset a few happy Taurus owners. But, while I can see some people don't like Glocks - if U were given one, you really wouldn't keep it? Hmm... Well, we all have our taste...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I knew I might upset a few happy Taurus owners. But, while I can see some people don't like Glocks - if U were given one, you really wouldn't keep it? Hmm... Well, we all have our taste...


Honestly... yes I would trade it asap for another firearm or for ammo if it came to that.They may be as reliable as can be for some but I have shot one once, and if FTF'd itself to death(in my opinion) in only 3 mags.
I have no desire to even hold another let alone trust my "anything "to one.
I guess its the reverse story to all those 1911 haters out there that had one bad experience with a 1911 and consider them all to be trash or expensive toys.I trust my ass to my 1911's over any other sidearm I have or will ever have.Too many years trustin ol' JMB I guess.His invention has served me too well to tinker with what works for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Honestly... yes I would trade it asap for another firearm or for ammo if it came to that.They may be as reliable as can be for some but I have shot one once, and if FTF'd itself to death(in my opinion) in only 3 mags.
> I have no desire to even hold another let alone trust my "anything "to one.
> I guess its the reverse story to all those 1911 haters out there that had one bad experience with a 1911 and consider them all to be trash or expensive toys.I trust my ass to my 1911's over any other sidearm I have or will ever have.Too many years trustin ol' JMB I guess.His invention has served me too well to tinker with what works for me.


Well, my 1st gun in 1993 was a Glock 17 - it was a jammomatic. But, I knew that was unusual for a Glock. So, I didn't hold it against the brand. Later got a Glock 19 and Glock 26. They worked fine. I carried that Glock 26 for 8 years before I ditched it in favor of the P99 compact. But, not once did those Glocks jam. Now, the only glock I have is the G34 - and, it works awesome.

So, if ya get another chance, don't disgard it like others do with the 1911 - like U said - it was a 1x experience.

Anyway - pretty much if I was given any gun, I'd probably sell it to buy another P99 

Now, someone DID give me a free Beretta - I won that 90-Two. But, I sold it because the grip is a bit too big for my hand - or at least it is now that I am used to the P99. My hands are rather small, and I thought about it a long time before I sold that thing. But, I decided that it wasn't for me. But, it was an awesome gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Beretta because their service department is junk. Run by trained apes. I have had several in the pass that were good guns, and I had no trouble with.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The el-cheapo guns like Hi-point or Lorcin I would get rid of as fast as possible. Any of the guns by major manufacturers like Glock, Beretta, Sig, Walther, Ruger, etc., I would keep, I have had good luck with all of them.


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

RG revolvers... :smt019


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

9er knows my answer. I will never buy another Taurus product due to their complete lack of customer service. Regards, Richard


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Since I have had constant problems with my little Raven Arms .25 I’d have to say that. But I did get this almost twenty years ago so who knows if they’ve changed.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I don't think there is a gun I would not take if given to me,,,,,,,,,now keeping it is a different story.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*What I would not own?*

Never say never, I dislike the cheap pot metal guns like Jennings, Ravens lorcens, Hipoint. I dislike DA revolvers that have triggerpulls that are not like S&Ws (Rugers, Colts, Charters, Rossi or Taurus.) I dislike the old break actions like H&R s Iver Johnson, other cheap copies of the early S&W revolvers. I cannot conceive of owning one of the Chinese military rifles or copies of the Russian pistols. But would I ever NEVER own one of these. Strange things happen.


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Point... I guess...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Anything that's stolen or has the serial numbers scrawled off of it.

Hi Points aren't pot metal, they're plastic. And I'd gladly take any free ones. How many of you have any real experience with Hi Points? And no, looking at the price tag or "I"ve heard..." doesn't count. There just seems to be a lot of negative discussion about them here. Just wonder what the reason is. Certainly have a better feel to them than blocks.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Anything that's stolen or has the serial numbers scrawled off of it.
> 
> Hi Points aren't pot metal, they're plastic. And I'd gladly take any free ones. How many of you have any real experience with Hi Points? And no, looking at the price tag or "I"ve heard..." doesn't count. There just seems to be a lot of negative discussion about them here. Just wonder what the reason is. Certainly have a better feel to them than blocks.


I had a Hi-point given to me once and I gave it away before I even shot it. So I have no real experience with one. I did see a guy shoot one at the range a few weeks ago and he and his buddy fired no less than 300 rounds through it that day and it never failed. Neither of those guys could hit the target but that seemed to be operator error.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I have a Hi-point 40 SW. It's been sitting in the safe for 5+ years. First day I brought it home, Didn't even get a full mag through it before I had several stove pipes. Needless to say, it's been a "safe peasant" all these years. 

But considering I already "bought" this brand, I don't know?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

They're not the most refined pistols in the world nor are they competition pistols by any stretch of the imagination but they certainly aren't "junk" nor problematic. I can definately take care of a target at 25 yrds with the .45ACP model. It's definately good for the price. But I wouldn't compare it to anything twice its price.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

scooter said:


> (flame suit on) Glock


Im with you on this one. Im not a big fan of Glocks at all.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have no interest in owning any crunchenticker (traditional DA pistol) from any manufacturer, nor any of the "LEM" or "DAK" guns. I tried Ship's vaunted Walther P99 last week, and was similarly unimpressed.

I don't have any use for any revolvers, since I think they are obsolete (which isn't the same as useless) for defense and I don't hunt.

I like 1911s for recreational/competition guns, but I mainly spend my range time with my defense guns. In my experience in my own shooting, at various training courses, and in competitions, 1911s just aren't as reliable as more modern designs

Basically, if someone gave me just about any free gun, I would sell/trade it to get (a) more training, (b) cases of practice ammo, or (c) a gun built on one of my favored platforms - Glock 9mm, KelTec .380, or AR15.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I have no interest in owning any crunchenticker (traditional DA pistol) from any manufacturer, nor any of the "LEM" or "DAK" guns. I tried Ship's vaunted Walther P99 last week, and was similarly unimpressed.


Sorry to hear that. I'll send the guys in the white suits and the net to come get ya 

Did U try the A/S or QA version?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'll send the guys in the white suits and the net to come get ya
> 
> Did U try the A/S or QA version?


It was a QA. It was okay, don't get me wrong, I just prefer the trigger on the Glock. Not crazy about the Walther sights, either. Maybe I am just habituated to the Glock design. The Walther grip is admittedly comfortable.

Basically, I wouldn't be horrorstruck if I were issued a P99, but it's far from my first choice. There just didn't seem to be anything especially distinguishing about it. Kinda like the Steyr M series.

Personally, I'd prefer - in rough order - Glock (obviously), 1911, CZ75, XD, HK P7, or Kahr.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As someone else complained about the P99 but only tried the QA - give the A/S a chance before marking it off your list. Hell, I am a P99 fanatic, and even "I" don't like the QA.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> As someone else complained about the P99 but only tried the QA - give the A/S a chance before marking it off your list. Hell, I am a P99 fanatic, and even "I" don't like the QA.


Isn't that what Walther has been pushing lately? The A/S isn't even on their site anymore.

I like the P99 concept in the A/S configuration. I don't see why Walther would stray from it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Isn't that what Walther has been pushing lately? The A/S isn't even on their site anymore.
> 
> I like the P99 concept in the A/S configuration. I don't see why Walther would stray from it.


They stopped importing the A/S last fall and started pushing the QA. But, I guess sales must have dropped or they got tons of complaints (I never sent them a letter, but did my share of complaining on gun forums as I tried to track down a new 9mm A/S last year).

At the 2006 ShotShow, they changed their mind and stated they would start importing the A/S again. No one really saw any until the Spring of 06. I got a 2006 model about 3 months or so ago. They are available again, but in limited numbers and only in black. U won't really see em on store shelves, but if your store has more than 1 distributor that they deal w/, they can order U one easily (thats what I did).


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> At the 2006 ShotShow, they changed their mind and stated they would start importing the A/S again. No one really saw any until the Spring of 06. I got a 2006 model about 3 months or so ago. They are available again, but in limited numbers and only in black. U won't really see em on store shelves, but if your store has more than 1 distributor that they deal w/, they can order U one easily (thats what I did).


That's good to hear. I've been meaning to wrap my mitts around one and give it a spin for awhile. Just haven't seen one in a while. They're imported by S&W, so they've got to be good.:mrgreen:

I find them to be the most attractive plastic fantastic currently on the market. That's a lot coming from a diehard revolver fan.


----------

